# Java Programm auf anderem Pc ausführen



## Guest (11. Okt 2005)

Hallo!

Ich schreibe gerade ein kleines Programm für meine Freundin. Wenn es fertig ist, soll sie es auf ihrem Pc ausführen können. Ihr Pc ist "ziemlich alt" und sie hat auch noch nie was mit Java zu tun gehabt (hat also kein JDK installiert o.ä.) Was müsste sie also alles machen, damit das Programm bei ihr läuft?

Gruß,
   Wow


----------



## Sky (11. Okt 2005)

Was heißt "ziemlich alt" ? Was'n das für'n Rechner ?

Pauschale Antwort: Ein JRE installieren.


----------



## The_S (11. Okt 2005)

JRE braucht sie und das wars.

Der Rechner von meiner Freundin ist auch relativ alt (PII 350MHZ, 32MB Ram, ...) und ich konnte sogar bei ihr ein kleines selbstgeschriebenes Bildbearbeitungsprogramm ausführen (hat zwar ein wenig gedauert, aber es ging :wink: ) Was macht dein Programm denn?


----------



## Guest (11. Okt 2005)

Es ist nichts Großes... Sie will Medizin studieren und hat sich dafür spezielle Lernkarten gekauft auf denen immer irgendetwas abgebildet ist (z.B. ein bestimmter Knochen) und dazu 5-15 Begriffe draufstehen (versch. Knochenbezeichnungen und was weiß ich was). Jedenfalls meinte sie, dass es ziemlich öde wäre, sie einfach so auswendig zu lernen und dass sie sich ein Programm wünscht, dass sie abfragen würde mit ein wenig "Interaktivität", Statistik usw. Also hab ich mir gedacht, dass es eigentlich nicht viel Aufwand und für mich eine gute Übung ist. Bin auch schon fast fertig (zwar erst mal nur mit einer "Konsolenversion" aber wer weiß, vielleicht wird demnächst auch eine GUI dazu gebastelt.)

Also müsste sie einfach nur das JRE installieren und dann zum Starten in der DOS-Konsole

"java Dateiname.class" eingeben?


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (11. Okt 2005)

mach ne jar draus

Infos dazu gibbets in den FAQs, dann nur noch

java -jar DasIstDieJarDatei.jar


----------

